# 50 Centuries...in 50 States...in 50 Days



## lambretta (Jan 25, 2010)

I wonder if this has ever been done before.

She will start her journey on May22.

50 Centuries...in 50 States...in 50 Days


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd hit that


----------



## SOME_1_ELSE_1999 (Apr 22, 2011)

wow i wonder how many circles she is going to have to do in Rhode Island...... I wish her best of luck


----------



## KenSmithMT (Feb 17, 2012)

....awesome....


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

KenSmithMT said:


> ....awesome....


great


----------



## KenSmithMT (Feb 17, 2012)

I really don't care what her reasons or financial situation is. She set up a personal challenge for herself and is going after it. I realize there are more important issues in the world and there are riders who could probably ride 4 times the mileage. But who cares. This is her challenge and I think it's awesome.


----------



## bbelanger (Jan 15, 2011)

KenSmithMT said:


> I really don't care what her reasons or financial situation is. She set up a personal challenge for herself and is going after it. I realize there are more important issues in the world and there are riders who could probably ride 4 times the mileage. But who cares. This is her challenge and I think it's awesome.


Ken is wise. And right. I wish her the best. That's awesome.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2002)

Man, you would be driving and biking. Sounds like a cool goal. Hope she can do it...


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

This seems much harder:

Man Runs 365 Marathons in One Year - Onetime asthma sufferer Stefaan Engels aimed to inspire


----------



## SRock24 (Mar 12, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## amptrofa (Mar 19, 2012)

jnbrown said:


> A lot of us would like to have the luxury to even attempt something like this but few of us are able to. I have to work 5 days a week.


THIS.

I don't understand what it is that allows people to be able to do this sort of thing. I'd love to spend a couple months living breathing and eating ultra-endurance athletics, but the resources just aren't there.


----------



## lonetree (Mar 15, 2012)

*49 without swiming*

It also means shes gonna have to swim across the pacific ocean . good luck
Or maybe she is using one of those pedal boat. still a pretty good challange


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

jnbrown said:


> Not really. While I wish her luck I don't see the point. Very likely something will go wrong along the way, injury, illness, bike problem, weather. A lot of us would like to have the luxury to even attempt something like this but few of us are able to. I have to work 5 days a week.





amptrofa said:


> THIS.
> 
> I don't understand what it is that allows people to be able to do this sort of thing. I'd love to spend a couple months living breathing and eating ultra-endurance athletics, but the resources just aren't there.


Her profile

Work for 40 years, save up and retire, and you'll probably have the time and money to do something similar. I hope I'm able to do something this fun and great when I'm her age.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

lonetree said:


> It also means shes gonna have to swim across the pacific ocean . good luck
> Or maybe she is using one of those pedal boat. still a pretty good challange


If she makes it to Maui, there's this long ride from the beach. They problem is it's 10000 ft of climbing..........

She'd probably have to do it twice to get 100 miles that day. 20,000 ft of climbing one day. Now that's braggin' rights.


----------



## CABGPatchKid (Dec 5, 2011)

KenSmithMT said:


> I really don't care what her reasons or financial situation is. She set up a personal challenge for herself and is going after it. I realize there are more important issues in the world and there are riders who could probably ride 4 times the mileage. But who cares. This is her challenge and I think it's awesome.


Agree with Ken

I hope she makes it:thumbsup:


----------



## JapanDave (Mar 11, 2012)

jnbrown said:


> Not really. While I wish her luck I don't see the point. Very likely something will go wrong along the way, injury, illness, bike problem, weather. A lot of us would like to have the luxury to even attempt something like this but few of us are able to. I have to work 5 days a week.


Way to go , pessimist. Are you one of those half glass empty guys or do you just like being a hater?


----------

